# Canon AE-1 SLR



## TMuhammad (Nov 3, 2011)

It may be old, but I like it. Any tips? Anyone?


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 3, 2011)

Tips for what specifically ?


----------



## dots (Nov 3, 2011)

There was several posts of pictures, from a Polish photographer here, last couple of days. I think they are using an AE-1. I just tried to find the links to the threads but they have slipped-off the New Posts queue..and i don't recall the User name. I haven't used one but it's a familiar model name. Is it Auto and Aperture-priority camera?

cheers,


----------



## dmalsr22000 (Nov 13, 2011)

The AE-1 is a fun camera if you like shooting in shutter priority or manual.  I prefer aperture priority so my A-1 gets used a bit more.  The best tip I have for this old camera is to be sure to read the owners manual if you haven't already.  
Here's a link to it.  :   Canon AE-1 instruction manual, user manual, PDF manual, free manuals
Enjoy. 
Dave


----------



## akrider (Jan 23, 2012)

Have been using an AE-1  since 1979.  Still works and perform everything the same since new (I am the original owner)  Had it serviced a couple of years ago,  the foam/seal gets worn out every few years (back cover).


----------

